

Palm reignites iTunes Sync war with new WebOS update - yarapavan
http://kb.palm.com/wps/portal/kb/na/pre/p100eww/sprint/solutions/article/50607_en.html

======
yarapavan
From the web link:

Resolves an issue preventing media sync from working with latest version of
iTunes (9.0.1)

Wondering how did they make this working this time?

~~~
byoung2
Does this mean that they are now spoofing Apple's vendor ID?

~~~
bhousel
Actually their previous "fix" spoofed Apple's vendor id..

The current update also spoofs some additional fields. See:
[http://www.precentral.net/how-palm-re-enabled-
itunes-901-syn...](http://www.precentral.net/how-palm-re-enabled-
itunes-901-sync-webos-121)

~~~
bhousel
more info from PreCentral.net: [http://www.precentral.net/rumor-
webos-121-delayed-will-fix-i...](http://www.precentral.net/rumor-
webos-121-delayed-will-fix-itunes-sync)

"Why isn't iTunes sync the cause of the delay? Because so far it's taken very
little of Palm's resources to keep it up and running, says the tipster:

* Time it took for Palm Developers to re-enable iTunes sync for webOS 1.1: about five minutes (they just had to change the Vendor ID, after all)

* Time it took for Palm Developers to re-enable iTunes sync for webOS 1.2.1: just shy of two and a half hours (we'll be extremely curious to see if this is true and how they did it)

* Time it will take the next time (and there will be a next time): totally unclear, but Palm is committed to keep doing it until that time estimate gets to be something over a 40 man-hours or so.

Is it worth it for Palm to keep up these iTunes shenanigans? Apparently so far
it's not taxing the company much and they're hoping that their loyal users
will place blame for the situation on Apple."

